# Lobster Huntin'



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Not exactly a spearfishing question, but I figured this is the best place to ask. I understand that you need a stamp for spiny's, but what are the specific rules, if any, for shovel nose lobster? I tried to find something in the saltwater regs but came up with nothing. Other than you can't take any with eggs and can't spear 'em.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't have the answer for that one but if you go directly to the FWC website and ask you will get a response back usually within 24 hours. And that is straight from the horses mouth, so you will be safe.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

as far as I understand it, there is no season, no size limit, and no bag limit on shovelnose lobster. You are correct that you cannot spear them, and you cannot take any with eggs.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies and info folks. I'll also try the FWC site for more information and post what I find.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

From FWC:<P class=Body>The spiny lobster sport season will fall on July 30th and 31st for 2008. The bag limits are 6 per person per day for Monroe County and Biscayne National Park, and 12 per person per day for the rest of Florida. The possession limit *on the water* is equal to the daily bag limit, and *off the water* is equal to the daily bag limit on the first day, and double the daily bag limit on the second day. Possession limits are enforced on and off the water. Spiny lobster has a minimum size limit that must be larger than 3" carapace, measured in the water. A reminder that possession and use of a measuring device is required at all times, and night diving is prohibited in Monroe County (only during the sport season). A recreational saltwater license and a crawfish permit are needed for harvest. Regular spiny lobster season is August 6 through March 31. The bag limit is 6 per person per day. Harvest of lobster is prohibited in John Pennekamp Coral Reef State Park during the sport season. Harvest is also prohibited during both the 2-day sport season and regular season in Everglades National Park, Dry Tortugas National Park, and no take areas in the Florida Keys National Marine Sanctuary.<P class=Body>No rules on size and bag limits that I am aware of for Shovel Nose.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I've been boardedseveral times by the FWC with shovel nose lobsters in the fish cooler without a problem. The only thing I was asked for was my fishing and drivers license.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=text colSpan=2>

This is the direct answer from FWC. The only rule applicable to harvesting of shovelnose lobster is that they can't be egg bearing. Thanks to all that replied, and this is what I always thought,just wanted to be positively certain. I will assume that you must still havelicense.


We currently do not have any regulations for slipper lobster. You can not have egg bearing females.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=text bgColor=#a0c4de>*Customer *</TD><TD class=text align=right bgColor=#a0c4de>08/13/2008 01:36 PM</TD></TR><TR><TD class=text colSpan=2>Specifically, what rules, if any apply to this species of lobster?
1. Do I need a permit if I'm required to have a <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1218742875_3 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none">saltwater fishing license?
2. Are there any limits on size and quantity?
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

